# Hands stinging after holding



## Ophelia

Is it normal for your hands to sting after holding your hedgie? I know it's gonna hurt and stuff, but it literally stings.  

On a completely unrelated note; MY BOY IS A GIRL! 
SHE's been letting me hold her more and more, and I got to turn her over so I could look at her tummy. and to my surprise...she has no button! Definitely a girl. I'm shocked. How could the previous owners not know?! Well, there goes the name Cheech, going back to my original name (I always wanted a girl, so I already picked out the name) Nitzy. I think it sounds fun and cute; it's Cree for bellybutton. I just can't believe it, though. Haha.


----------



## PJM

If my hedgies are especially prickly, then my hands itch. It's only for a minute or so. Haven't had them sting though. 
How long do they sting for? If you don't do it already, maybe washing your hands after holding the hedgie would help. 
:lol: I think there are a lot of mistaken hedgie genders out there. Congrats on your little GIRL!


----------



## poetic

It's my understanding that if your hands are unused to quills (and even sometimes if they are) a certain amount of itching/gentle stinging after handling is normal. I've also heard (I think on this forum) that if you're mildly allergic to something that doesn't normally trigger you too badly, then handling a hedgehog after being in contact with the allergen can cause a reaction.

I'd do as PJM suggested and wash hands after (and before!) handling your baby GIRL  

Do your hands look red, swollen, puffy, or show signs of obvious irritation? I'm no doctor, so I can say definitively one way or the other, but if it's bothersome or persists, I'd check it out. Just to be safe.

Congrats on the little'n


----------



## nessariel

I had this happen with Winston a few times. The first time, it was because he had been in Aspen bedding at the breeder's, and I'm allergic to aspen. The other times, I had been handling other things that I was allergic to (grass, wool, feathers etc) and then held Winston. I suspect that his quills pushed the other allergens a little under the skin, hence the itchiness. It only happens to me if he's REALLY pointy - pointy enough to break the top layer of skin.


----------



## hercsmom

I'm not an expert, but I suspect it's probably a mild allergy. Are you allergic to any other animals? Try the handwashing before and after, and it should help. you can also get an otc hydrocortisone cream from a pharmacy, and that should soothe your hands after you've handled your baby and washed up.

On a side note, we have another Albertan on the forum....woot woot!

Please post some pics of your girl


----------



## Ophelia

I don't have any allergies to anything as far as I'm aware. Never been allergic to pets or anything. It doesn't sting that long, but long enough that it's noticeable. Before I handle her, I just get off work, and I work in a kitchen so I'm always washing my hands before handling her. And before you say anything about them being nocturnal, I get off work at 1 AM.  I'll try washing my hands after and see how that helps. Trying to get photos but stupid phone won't send them to my email. >.<

On another note, she's been letting me move her quills around so i can get a better look at her skin, which looks really dry.  I'm going to try getting her used to baths before I try and take care of that issue. Also, what's a good temp for baths? Cold, lukewarm? I gave her a little footbath last night (seemed liked she liked it ) and just kept the water so it was a little warm, just because I didnt want her to freeze! Haha. I know hot water is a huge no-no, just wondering if the water can be warm to the touch?


----------



## PJM

You do want the water to be warm. Like what you would use for a baby. Nice & warm.


----------



## Immortalia

I'm not allergic to anything that I know of either, but I do get little itchy bumps after handling my boy. I find that washing hands with cold water after helps, and then just go DO something, to put it out of your mind. You may even experience little liquid filled bumps on your hands as well, again it's a common thing that seems to happen. I got them with I first got my boy, nowadays, just normal itchy bumps around the arms when he goes burrowing elsewhere.

For the water, be SURE to test the water first. The best way is to submerge your wrist, as that part is much more sensitive than fingers and the rest of your hand. There have been cases of hedgies getting burned by just hot tap water, so always always test it with your wrist. I usually have my water a little more than lukewarm, just to start off while I'm filling the sink, cause I factor in the time to go and get my boy from his cage as well.


----------



## MissC

My boyfriend is allergic to EVERYthing yet handles Snarf without issue.

I, on the other hand, am allergic to NOTHING and have a rash everywhere - and I know it's from Snarf.

I picked up so over-the-counter steroidy cream and it has really helped. I am assuming it will get better but if not, I'll just keep using the <ahem> $12-for-a-tiny-tube cream for the rest of my life. :roll:


----------

